# Pompano jigs?



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Is throwing a pompano jig and a piece of fishbite a total waste of time, at this time of the year?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You just never know. Personally I don't bother till spring.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

They are off and on.. One day you pick up 2-6 the next day you get skunked. All about right time, place, and bait


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Put one in front of a redfish or blackdrum and then ask again.


----------

